# Flyers win!



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Sorry Devils Fans, but it's been a long time coming and God knows the payback is SWEET ! They have a way to go so I won't talk trash....all I can say is I know how it feels


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

No Comments....that's what I thought


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Flyersfan!

You should have been in Philly for the win -- it was like New Year's Eve! I don't follow hockey, but it didn't take me long to figure out what all the noise was about....


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I guess being a Devil fan I must say Congrats to the Flyers and I'm sure we will meet again next year but you deserved to win so good luck in the quest for the cup


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*The "ovs"*

You gotta love the " OVS" , I'm glad Ckarkie finally woke up and figured out the "Cold War " was over. I hope the intensity keeps up for the next series. Good thing the Leafs and Senators are beating the [email protected] out of each other in their series. Let's go Flyers!


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Yeah, Smirnov, and that new guy Geta Shotoff
I'm glad he woke up too, we now have a great mix of speed talent, size, goaltending. I hope the Sens and Leafs beat each other senseless.....
CHICO YOU'RE THE MAN!


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Game 1 in the Bag*

3-1 Lets go Flyers..gotta love Roenick and Gagne


----------

